# Kinked rays



## RavenSkyfire1 (Nov 23, 2011)

I was reading about showing bettas the other day. The article I was reading was talking about how a kinked ray on a crowntail was a minor fault (I think it said minor). So I got to looking at Bari (short for bariatric LOL) who is a dragonscale crowntail and noticed that he has one kinked ray on his dorsal fin. Since he's not going to be shown or anything like that (he's just my office companion!) I don't care that the ray is kinked but it got me to thinking. Is there a way to fix the kinked ray? How do show people hide a fault like that? Cut the ray tip off? Also, are kinked rays an inheritable thing or an enviromental thing? I don't remember if Bari had the kinked ray when I got him. He's currently living in a 3 gallon tank with filter and heater, which I am fiddling with to get it up to temp since I just replaced the preset one that I bought in the first place (preset to 78 degrees and kept the tank at a nice balmy 71ish degrees. My office is air conditioned and some of my coworkers like to crank the AC even though they aren't supposed to be in the office long enough to benefit from it).

Anyways, back to the question. Kinked rays, is there anyway to fix them and what causes them?

Thanks for indulging my curiosity!!!!


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

i have no ideas about the rays but the temp should be 80 to 84.


----------



## RavenSkyfire1 (Nov 23, 2011)

I know the temp needs to be around 80. Hence the reason I bought a new heater that is adjustable. The "nice balmy" part was me being sarcastic. But thanks for the tip!


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

oh sorry!!! hahaha

im sure one of the betta experts will be able to answer your questions


----------



## RavenSkyfire1 (Nov 23, 2011)

No worries!!! I'd rather someone gave me info that I already know than try to tell me something that I know is utter bullshat!!

And I'm sorry if I came off snappy or anything like that in the other post. It's been a hell of a morning filled with a bunch of dumb people asking me stupid questions (my job can be stressful!!! LOL)


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Kinked rays can be from several things and happens to halfmoons as well as crowntails. Most of the time it is from poor living conditions or from a sibling taking a bite out of the fin and it growing back that way. In short you cant hide a fault like that, nor should you really want to. 

Water in high PH will also result in the kinks in the finnage so the best thing if you are wanting to breed crowntails or even halfmoons is the make sure your water is about a PH of 6.5 or under.

Placing young males at about a month old in their own container with daily waterchanges and plenty of moving about will let them stretch their fins and display. It also helps to get them in show behavior. Lets face it a fish who wont flare for the judges seems a bore lol.

As for genetic,not really.Ive never seen something like that passed down. Short fin rays and droopy fins are genetic and its not the easiest to breed out.


----------

